# Seeing images in forum posts



## sugaki (Mar 6, 2010)

Sorry if this is a newbish post, but I can't figure out why images don't show up in posts as images, but as links. I saw somewhere/somehow that the images could be displayed as images, but don't know if there's a way. I don't see any settings in forum settings either. Thanks!


----------



## VintageSaxGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

I believe you change that under Settings (up there ^), General Settings, then you can check/uncheck a Show images box.


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

My 'show images' box has been checked and I still can't see thumbnails that have been posted.
I get a box with a red 'X' and data info. To see the photos I have to right click the thumbnail then click on 'show original image'.
PITA, but that's how it is...


----------

